# WAGO Wep Visu und Flash Player



## thomas223 (12 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine weile nicht mehr Programmiert und mir auch einen neuen Rechner zu gelegt.
Nun habe Ich versucht mein altes Programm zu starten doch wie Sie sehen sehen Sie nichts!
wenn ich mit dem IE versuche auf die Web Visu zu gehen sehe Ich nur ein Rotes Kreutz oben links in der ecke!
Ich habe auch schon den Flash Player neu geladen doch das hilft auch nicht!

Weiß jemand einen Rat? 
Was ich Falsch mache?
Das Web-based Management wird mir ja normal angezeigt!

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Nost (12 Juli 2012)

Du musst Java installieren. Die Webvisu erstellt ein Java Applet


----------



## Markus Rupp (12 Juli 2012)

und tu dir selbst den gefallen und schalte als erstes in der java-systemsteuerung das cachen von daten ab (systemsteuerung->java->allgemein->temporäre internet-daten->temporäre dateien auf dem computer belassen)


----------



## thomas223 (12 Juli 2012)

Wie Peinlich!!! Danke Danke!!!


----------



## thomas223 (13 Juli 2012)

Noch einmal benötige Ich eure Hilfe!

Ein Analogmodul gibt mir einen Temperatur wert z.B. 62,5°C nun kommt aus dem Modul der wert 625 kann ich in der Visu direkt umrechnen und mit , Stelle anzeigen lassen???


----------



## FelixSch (13 Juli 2012)

Ja kannst Du.
Nimm z.B. in der Visu ein Rechteck gib in der Kategorie-Text als Inhalt %.1f °C ein und unter Variablen als Textausgabe den Variablennamen /10 ein.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## thomas223 (3 September 2012)

Danke Danke ,
nun noch ein ähnliches Problem. Bei eine Ausschaltverzögerung möchte ich über so ein Textfeld die Zeit einstellen können, Also eine TIME Variable Beschreiben.
%s oder %M gehen da ja nicht oder???

Wenn ich ein WORD z.B. 600 = 60°C in der Visu anzeigen lassen will %s Textvariable /10 steht hinterher das Richtige doch leider kann ich dann nichts mehr Eingeben! Gibt es da noch eine andere möglichkeit???


----------



## Nost (6 September 2012)

Du musst eine zweite Variable Anlegen z.b. bei kleinen Werte (5s) als INT Wert. Diesen kannst du über die Visu beschreiben. Den INT Wert musst du dann mittels INT_TO_TIME auf den entsprechnenden Eingang desZeitbausteins bringen.


----------



## thomas223 (28 September 2012)

Mal was ganz einfaches!!!??? oder nicht???

Ich möchte einen Großen Zähler, bzw. ein FB der nur dann bearbeitet wird wenn ich es möchte!
also ein FB mit einem EN dranne geht  das???
also wenn EN true dann VAR OUT um eins erhöhen z.B.
Ich komm da einfach nicht drauf!


----------



## thomas223 (28 September 2012)

Desweiteren suche ich eine Variable die mir einmal pro minute eine 1 und eine 0 liefert, um diesen Zähler Zeitgesteuert verarbeiten zu können um z.B. eine Leistung pro Minute zu erhalten.


----------



## daniel1987 (2 Oktober 2012)

Wenn du mal googelst findest du etwas das du brauchst, da ich denke das du eine Steuerung mit ce oder xp System hast (denke dies weil du web Visu am laufen hast)
Ist schon länger her aber es gibt eine bibliothek mit fertigem Baustein um die Systemzeit auszulesen und damit kannst du auch sicher sein immer 1 min. ausgelesen zu haben .
oder du machst ganz simpel mit 2 TON/ TOF Bausteinen eine selbst wechselnde minütliche schaltung.


----------

